
Shakespeare Had Roses All Wrong - robg
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=102518565
======
gcheong
Shouldn't there have been a control group of English speakers or some other
gender neutral language as well? Interesting findings though. I've always
wondered what the "logic" was behind gender assignments in languages.

------
lurkinggrue
A rose by any other name still smells like a rose.

